# Sticky  Pilote owners be aware CRITICAL



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I read this on the FaceBook group that I am a member of and currently have no further details as regards model etc. but will try to find out;

*
PiLOTE OWNERS*
My BIL 16 plate mh has had a intermittent 230v electrical fault 
To cut long story short it went to a dealers today, they have just called him to say that it is a death trap and they don't know when he will be allowed to have a back 
It appears the faults was caused by a chafed 230v cable that was wrapped around the gas pipe to the cooker, it had been shorting out and burn a hole in the gas pipe

That seems like a major fault to me, so if you have a 16 reg one you might like to have a look if you can....

If I can get more details I will....

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely that would have raised recall of all those vehicles.We should have heard more about this.Anyone spoken to a dealer.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree totally but this only happened today and such things are bound to take time.....

Meanwhile all Pilote owners of 16 reg vehicles might like to check the wire and gas pipe and see if one is wrapped around the other - 'cos that cannot be considered safe surely?

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*My Pilote is not a 16 plate but I'll check for any cables that could be in the same location near the cooker.*

*As for death trap - you've never seen SWMBO driving the MH round the M25 at, or near, 80mph have you?*

*Neither have the Police so far, thank goodness!*

*:wav::wav::wav:*


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Your a brave man Keith. If she sees this you might have to defend yourself!

Ron


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

*Which cooker location?*

Hi

Do we know which cooker layout is being referred to.

Mine is a 13 Reg and has the otherwise already lethal cooker on top of the fridge freezer (the one that tips hot food all over you if you're not very careful!).

Do we know if the cooker in question is this one or another version?

Hayes Leisure know nothing of this issue but would await Pilote contacting them if they would be doing so.

Our vehicle is in storage so I can't check to see if earlier models may have an issue.

...with 'bated breath...

HyFy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry no more details have been forthcoming in spite of asking, simply be aware and if you can check DO just to reassure yourself that there is no potential problem.

If there is a general problem I would hope that Pilote would notify dealers, but sometimes such recalls take a considerable time before they are made official.......

Think about the tumble dryers which are currently being rebuilt due to a design fault - they have been sold for many years and there were several fires before they were notified as potentially lethal (ours has now been rebuilt - that took 3 hours....).

There were reports of fires in cars recently which seems to have been due to a heater control failure - only recalled after many such vehicles burst into fire....

So such recalls can be slow, forewarned may prevent such a catastrophe.....

Dave


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Dave.

Very useful warning. Hayes have promised to let me know if anything comes through even if it doesn't apply to my vehicle.

Geoffrey.

By the way.... Can I log on somehow to get prompts for all new Pilote threads?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Geoff,

you need to be a full subscriber AFAIK to do that, unless you can use the Forum list at the top of the Actvie Topics page, there is a drop down arrow to the right of the Forums tab, press that and then go down on the grey sector using your cursor and the page will drop still further to reveal "Motorhome Model Hints and tips", scroll to the right still on the new grey section that will open and then down and down and down...... eventually you will locate the Pilote page, BUT getting alerts seems to be a bt hit and miss from some people,so actually checking the section if probably best.

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks again Dave.

I am a subscriber and I found the Pilote page but I was just wondering if there was a way of getting an email notification if a new thread came up on it.

I'll have to remember to check it more often!

Geoffrey


----------

